#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-12-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 05.01.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<UbuPhillup> so
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-12-08
<UbuPhillup> ppq: http://freenode.net/sasl/ hihi
<ppq> UbuPhillup: [19:57:08] SASL: authentication timed out
<ppq> im netsplit.. err, freenode bringt sasl leider nicht immer was
<UbuPhillup> ok, war mir nur gerade so aufgefallen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-12-07
<ppq> hey, mal ne frage.. stecke in der l10n sache so gar nicht drin - wo kann man übersetzungs-bugs reporten, gibt es da einen tracker oder so? geht um xfce4-clipman: http://i.imgur.com/cdyo6EQ.png die option ist falsch benannt, im mouse-over-text steht die richtige funktion der checkbox
<phillip> hi ppq
<phillip> hmm das ist von xface, betrifft uns hier also nicht da die eine eigene Übersetzergruppe haben
<phillip> aber ich schaue mal
<phillip> ppq: schreibe einfach mal ein mail an xfce-i18n-de@xfce.org die Mailingliste von denen.
<phillip> sonst gibts es auch #xfce-de
<ppq> phillip, aye, thx
